# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Nga cilat qytete na shkruajnë anëtarët e forumit?

## Coli-i-vogël

*Nga cilat qytete na shkruajnë anëtarët e forumit?*

Te dashur anetare te FORUMIT SHQIPTAR, me shkoj ndermend te te bej nje statistike te forumit mbi origjinen e anetareve qe dominon ne forum. Une ne liste kam venduar qytet me te medha, keshtu ju sipas asaj se cilit rreth i takoni, do te votoni ate qytet. Sepse po te kishim venduar te gjithe qytezat shqiptare do duhej nje liste shume e gjate dhe temes e sondazhit do ti humbiste efektshmeria. Ju pamarre parasysh jetoni ne USA, Tirane, Evrope, e gjetiu, ju duhet te votoni vendin tuaj te lindjes, por nese keni lindur jashte shtetit, duhet te votoni vendin ku familja juaj ka prejardhjen.

JU FTOJ NE VOTIME, SHKUNDE VOTEN TENDE, ESHTE E DREJTA JOTE ME LIGJ.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## BEHARI

COLI!!          po ti per vedi a pate urigjin apo ke ardh prej naj planeti tjeter!?
pastaj na pyet nevet!!

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne Toke jetoj.. Kjo eshte 100% e sigurt!

Origjina : 100% Shqiptare!

----------


## KUSi

krenar qe jam Tetovar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Coli-i-vogël

E nderrova emrin e temes e bera: *Nga cilat qytete na shkruajnë anëtarët e forumit?* besoj se tani eshte me kuptueshme dhe nuk do te keqinterpretohet.
TUNG

----------


## KOKASHTA

Momentalisht ndodhem ne Bukuresht dhe jam nga *LIBRAZHDI!*

----------


## no name

_Nga qyteti univerzitar:_  *TETOVA*

----------


## jessi89

Se them per mburje ,por jam nga Kuci.....lol

----------


## RaPSouL

Im Tetovar Too  :shkelje syri:

----------


## selina_21

> *Nga cilat qytete na shkruajnë anëtarët e forumit?*
> 
> Te dashur anetare te FORUMIT SHQIPTAR, me shkoj ndermend te te bej nje statistike te forumit mbi origjinen e anetareve qe dominon ne forum. Une ne liste kam venduar qytet me te medha, keshtu ju sipas asaj se cilit rreth i takoni, do te votoni ate qytet. Sepse po te kishim venduar te gjithe qytezat shqiptare do duhej nje liste shume e gjate dhe temes e sondazhit do ti humbiste efektshmeria. Ju pamarre parasysh jetoni ne USA, Tirane, Evrope, e gjetiu, ju duhet te votoni vendin tuaj te lindjes, por nese keni lindur jashte shtetit, duhet te votoni vendin ku familja juaj ka prejardhjen.
> 
> JU FTOJ NE VOTIME, SHKUNDE VOTEN TENDE, ESHTE E DREJTA JOTE ME LIGJ.




Kucova & Vlora

----------


## zhorzhi

*O Korcare O Hic Fare.....................................*

----------


## Alienated

*Tetovë*.............

----------


## sanfrancesco

Jam nga Elbasani e shkruaj nga Torino.

----------


## resina

Jam nga qyteti i serenatave ----*Korca*

Ju pershendes!

----------


## bebushja

Lindur ne tirone origjina nga berati+kucova ,ritur dhe jetoj ne london

----------


## BaBa

Nga Elbasani , po shkruaj Elbasan , Elbasan ecni te gjith ketu se keni per ta ba qefin tamam  :ngerdheshje:  



Meqe qenkam Un, i pari qe votova per Qytetin tim* Elbasan  1 4.76%* 

PS: O Elbasanllinjte e Babes, ku jeni Patrriota votoni nai cik per Qytetin tone se jo per gja po shumica ne virtual Elbasanlli jan dhe Tirans,  :shkelje syri: 



Respekt BABA.

----------


## bili99

***** KERCOVA*****

Kercove, Uskane n'ILIRI,
                  Vend i vjeter, vend i ri.
                  Harten e zemres kush ta di,
                  Je ne Kosove, je ne Shqiperi.

Me nderime per Vendlindjen  dhe te gjithe vendet shqiptare,

bili99

----------


## Alma07

Jam me origjine nga divjaka e Lushnjes e banoj prej 12 vjet ne milano,kur kam gjet kete forum jam e knaqur shume,.Doja tju pershendesja te gjithve forumistet....

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ku i kam patriotet  :buzeqeshje:  ajde paraqituni njehere ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ylli_pr

Gjakove- Prishtine.

----------

